# Goiana - Pernambuco: A Cidade Que Mais Cresce Em Pernambuco



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

Bom dia/boa tarde/boa noite a todos! Espero que todos estejam muito bem!
Esse é o meu primeiro thread que faço aqui, e gostaria de fazer essa thread mostrando a cidade de Goiana, localizada na Mata Norte de Pernambuco.

A cidade possui uma longa história que remota aos tempos do Brasil Colônia e já foi a terceira cidade mais importante do estado, perdendo importância apenas para Olinda e Recife.

Hoje em dia Goiana é a cidade que mais cresce econômicamente no estado, graças as fábricas da Fiat instaladas em seu território, que emprega muita gente.









Bandeira de Goiana









Brasão de Armas de Goiana

1. 
Goiana - PE (2). Engenho Uruaé by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

2. 
Goiana - PE (3). Igreja Nossa Senhora das Maravilhas by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

3. 
Goiana - PE (8). Conjunto Carmelita - Igreja De Nossa Senhora do Carmo e Convento de Santo Alberto by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

4. 
Goiana - PE (9). Igreja de Santa Tereza D’Ávila, Igreja De Nossa Senhora do Carmo e Convento de Santo Alberto by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

5. 
Goiana - PE (14). Prefeitura Municipal by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr

6. 
Goiana - PE (15). Av, Deodoro da Fonseca. Loja Maçonica (à esquerda) e Igreja Nossa Senhora do Rosário dos Homens Brancos (ao fundo) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, no Flickr


----------



## Fred23 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Belas imagens. O conjunto arquitetônico de Goiana é bem atraente, pena que tenha muitas casas e acervo em geral em um estado não tão bom de conservação. Espero que os investimentos se reflitam na melhora do tecido urbano. 

Ah, e as paisagens naturais são incríveis. 

Abc


----------



## Liminha (Nov 6, 2008)

Cidade de parte de meus antepassados. Parece ter um grande potencial turístico. Merecia aterrar a fiação de certos lugares, melhorar o paisagismo das praças e quem sabe, substituir o asfalto por paralelepípedos no centro histórico.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Goiana se tornou independente, não é mais RMR. A RMR perdeu muito. Tem outras importantes indústrias na cidade, só não sei quais.


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

edited


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

edited


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

E Goiana vai crescer mais ainda 
Duas novas fábricas começarão a operar em Goiana


----------



## RecifeN1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Além da JEEP, Goiana tem a fábrica de cimentos Nassau, Klabin S/A, Hemobrás, Saint Gobain, e Vivix vidros planos!!!


----------

